# what fruits give off ethylene gas?



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

I read on the WF site that carrots could be turned bitter by apples and pears that give off ethylene. They also said "other fruits." Yall know? I don't want my carrot to go bad before I make vegetarian lasagna! And I got it 15 min across town!









I was reading my e-Mothering and read in the recipes about this forum, had seen it but thought I'd check it out! This is great!!!!







I know *noone* IRL as natural as me and its nice to know that yall are here, when I have question and to find out more info on natural cooking.


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

You got me curious so I did a google search. This link gives lists of high, moderate, and low methylene gas producers:

http://gardening.about.com/library/w...thylenegas.htm

Looks like mostly fruits are high so if you store your carrots and greens in a separate refrigerator drawer from your fruits, you should be fine.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

thanks, Cathe! Your book looks interesting! I was thinking with next babe, that I *pray* I will get to feed, outside of the womb, I will use fresh and forgo the jars and boxes!

am I making my spinach bitter with my fruit????

course I'm gonna use it tonight....Spanakopita! For the first time! Another vegetarian meal to make, and I like it!







I'm picky!


----------



## cathe (Nov 17, 2002)

Wow- you're cooking up some yummy stuff over there. Do you have an easy spanikopita recipe?? If so, would you share it?

About the spinach getting bitter, I read that the ethylene can make greens wilt.


----------



## MaShroom (Jan 25, 2003)

there was a little bit in real simple magazine about this in the june/july issue. here are the ethylene producing veggies/fruits: apricots, avocados, bananas, cantaloupes, honeydew, kiwis, mangoes, nectarines, papayas, peaches, pears, plums, tomatoes. and the ethylene sensitive are apples, asparagus, broccoli, carrots, cucumbers, eggplants, green beans, lettuce and other greens, potatoes, summer squash, watermelon.

the article "protecting your produce" is really worth reading. i'm glad i picked up this issue, maybe i won't be throwing out so many rotten fruits and veggies now. hope this helps.


----------



## blessed2bamommie (Feb 3, 2003)

ooooh! thanks yall! This is so *great*! I tell ya folks IRL think I'm nuts!

Well....I must confess.....I was *so* busy making calls about my surgical consult. (have to have a large dermoid removed from left ovary) that I *forgot* to take my phyllo out for the two hour room temp sit!!!! ugh!!!!!

Hummm....I'm sure I can scan this sucker or something....I have one, dont' know how to use it! I'll have to ask dh when he gets home and I can hook you up with the recipe!









I haven't read real simple....thanks for the tip!


----------

